# **Sundressing collections**



## user3 (Apr 28, 2006)

Please feel free to post any pics from the Sundressing and Sundressing Body collections in this thread.

***If possible please upload your pics into the Specktra Swatch Gallery. This will help members once the collection thread is removed.***
*
* Thank you all for your lovely pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ASKING QUESTIONS OR MAKING COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD. 
THIS IS A SWATCH ONLY THREAD.

THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 28, 2006)

*Prrr VS Glamoursun*






 Liquidlast - Dress Khaki
Pink Cabana
Glamoursun 
C-Thru








Top - Prrr (Soft pinky-peach with icy shimmer)
Bottom - Glamoursun (Sun-beige with pink pearl)


----------



## thumbcut_ (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mandirigma (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## thumbcut_ (May 3, 2006)




----------



## bebs (May 3, 2006)

on the skin light gold is gold dusk and darker is dc'ed gold for compare and under is softwast gray -base for all three is base light then tried softwash gray on mauvism  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pigments in jars left to right is softwash gray, golddusk and dc'ed gold


----------



## BlahWah (May 4, 2006)

They aren't the greatest cuz I had to wear these swatches driving back home! *lol*  I didn't pick up as much product as I should have, I only got the idea of wearing it home after the MA offered a demi-wipe.  Then again, my camera washes out colours, and my hand isn't the flattest surface.  Oh, and IMO Glamoursun should look a bit more pink than coral.

FYI, I'm NC35 Chinese.  Please excuse the big knuckes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*added 2 more pics

*Inside with flash*










*Outside in sunlight*


----------



## Chrystal (May 5, 2006)

*Pigments*


----------



## rawrful (May 6, 2006)

I haven't seen any swatches posted of Shell Pearl, so here's my attempt.











I believe, I had to use flash for the swatch on my hand, just to let you all know. It may look different in a natural light.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 6, 2006)

Fuschia-ism liquidlast liner
Languish lipglass
Fountainbleu..(frost e/s)


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 9, 2006)




----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

Sundressing e/s over two different bases.






L to R: Fountainbleu, Relaxing, Bateau, Summer Neutral, In Living Pink


----------



## Alexa (May 10, 2006)




----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 13, 2006)

Softwash grey - absolutely gorgeous and slightly purple


----------



## ishtarchick (May 13, 2006)

relaxing and in living pink, courtesy of my lovely boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry the last one is super big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












http://img.makeupalley.com/6/2/0/0/482023.jpeg


----------



## Padmita (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Padmita (May 16, 2006)

Pink Cabana vs. Sandy B.


----------



## Padmita (May 21, 2006)

Pink Cabana on lips:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 4, 2006)

Pink Cabana on my lips:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 13, 2006)

Softwash Grey pigment:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

Gold Dusk Pigment:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 28, 2006)

Nevermind, wrong post!


----------



## Padmita (Aug 2, 2006)

Glamoursun Lipglass:


----------

